

The Best of Python in 2013 - aburan28
http://pypix.com/roundups/best-python-2013/

======
mgrouchy
This list(and much of the commentary is just lifted from our(Pycoder's Weekly)
newsletters and yearly project roundup issue.

You can check out the full 2013 roundup issue here: [http://us4.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=9735795484d2e4c204da82a2...](http://us4.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=9735795484d2e4c204da82a29&id=384b699bca)

~~~
ampersandy
Ugh, I really detest blog posts that only acknowledge in passing (at the end
of the article) that someone else has done all of the work. This is literally
just copy+pasted from entries in the newsletters.

------
Shish2k
Nice set of links, somewhat confused as to why they disappear in a super-fancy
way when you hover over them though...

~~~
agumonkey
I laughed at the hard absurdity even though I read your comment beforehand.

------
carlio
Anyone know anything about codeq.io? As someone creating a similar service
([https://landscape.io](https://landscape.io)) I'd be interested to check it
out but it seems to be down right now, and the Twitter account seems to have
stopped last May.

~~~
ddorian43
check the waybackmachine ?

